# I think my freezer has OCD....



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Soo, I finally got sick of the mess of bags in my freezer, and yesterday got SUPER organized. I love it. 









Each bin is full of prepared days worth of food, for each dog. So, on whatever day, I just take a baggie out, and that's it! So organized! yayyyyy!









Okay, so maybe I went a little crazy, but hey, it works for me! I looooooove it!









...Even the door is organized. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

looks familiar :wink:

nice work!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm jealous...good work!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Totally jealous!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh wow, that looks great! If I go back to raw I think I'll have to do something along those lines, because the way I did was just a huge pain lol.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, super organized! 
Add me to the list of jealous peeps!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. I'm so unorganized. I could never do something like that. I just bought about 120 lbs of meat tonight, and it all got shoved into the freezer we have. Now I don't know WHAT I'm going to do for feeding when I actually start. I'll probably force my hubby to carve it all up. XP


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Soo, I finally got sick of the mess of bags in my freezer, and yesterday got SUPER organized. I love it.
> 
> ...Even the door is organized. :biggrin:


How much would you charge to come down here to FL to sort out our freezer? <ear--grin--ear>


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking good. :biggrin:

Any suggestions on how to organize a chest freezer?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well you could seperate the bottom into 4 parts,( mine came with a partition to make 4 quarters at the bottom) I put all my chicken/turkey in one, pork/pork ribs in another, beef/beef ribs in the other one, and tripe/ground/misc in the last one. I use freezer bags so it doesn't take up as much room and I can reuse them usually twice. In my baskets on the side of my chest I keep my organs in one basket and meaty bones in the other. I also have a standup for all the extras.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Looking good. :biggrin:
> 
> Any suggestions on how to organize a chest freezer?


You could stack the bins? 
I got so sick of digging in our chest freezer for what I wanted, that's why we got the standup (awesome find, full sized, $80, auto defrost) for the food we have already prepared, and I just use the chest to store meat we haven't opened up to package yet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Looking good. :biggrin:
> 
> Any suggestions on how to organize a chest freezer?


I would do "layers" of bins with all the different meat sources in each layer. So as time goes you will have variety at your finger tips.

OR

Have different columns with the same meat source in it all the way from the top to the bottom of the chest freezer.

OR

Have different sections of the freezer that are for one meat source only.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Seeing that made me a little bit nauseous. I'm just one step above writing "MEAT" on the container and chuckin' it in the freezer! 

Seriously though, great work! That's awesome. 

Richelle


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG I love it!!!!
I don't have to label, since Khan is the only one I prepare food for. But I went out and bought containers, baggies just for his food!!
Great job!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Have different columns with the same meat source in it all the way from the top to the bottom of the chest freezer.


I'm liking this idea. :biggrin:



CorgiPaws said:


> You could stack the bins?
> I got so sick of digging in our chest freezer for what I wanted, that's why we got the standup (awesome find, full sized, $80, auto defrost) for the food we have already prepared, and I just use the chest to store meat we haven't opened up to package yet.


I would have loved to get a stand up (or even a regular fridge/freezer combo like Miss Danemama suggested before), but I have no room for one. :frown: Damn you tiny apartment!!!! lol



whiteleo said:


> Well you could seperate the bottom into 4 parts,( mine came with a partition to make 4 quarters at the bottom) I put all my chicken/turkey in one, pork/pork ribs in another, beef/beef ribs in the other one, and tripe/ground/misc in the last one. I use freezer bags so it doesn't take up as much room and I can reuse them usually twice. In my baskets on the side of my chest I keep my organs in one basket and meaty bones in the other. I also have a standup for all the extras.


I'm going to be using freezer bags too so we'll see how that goes. lol I don't have partitions, so I'm wondering if my frozen goodies are just going to start falling over everywhere.  How does that work anyway? Are the partitions just like thin plastic that you can move around?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It is a pretty solid plastic that is about 1 1/2 thick and almost as high as the chest, if you search Sears and chest freezers you probably can find it there, and get an idea what it looks like, you can probably make something to let you have partitions in your chest.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> you can probably make something to let you have partitions in your chest.


I think I'll do that...I just started REALLY packing my freezer last night, and oh boy, is it cluttered.  I definitely need something to divide it up, be it partitions or plastic containers or something.


----------

